# Dog Ears



## TracyHecox (Feb 25, 2010)

I am looking for the appropriate code for an excision of dog ears of the abdomen. It is a result of a personal history of cancer. I work at an ASC and I am just not certain what the code should be. Please help.


----------



## elenax (Feb 25, 2010)

can you post the op?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 25, 2010)

we usually used a code for acquired deformity.


----------



## TracyHecox (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I found my answer. We use an excision code for this. I thought it could be that but was not for sure. 
Thanks for your quick reply


----------

